# Pumpe im Winter abstellen?



## Teichforum.info (13. Nov. 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen Koiteich (4x2m; zwischen 1,40 und 1,80 m tief). Bisher habe ich die Pumpe im Winter immer durchlaufen lassen. Dann ist der Teich nicht oder nur zum kleinen Teil zugefroren.
Dadurch wurde aber dem Bodenbereich, wo sich die Koi im Winter aufhalten, Wärme entzogen.
Ist es sinnvoll, die Pumpe im Winter abzustellen oder nicht?  

Viele Grüße

Gustav


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Nov. 2006)

Hallo, 

also wenn es letzten, wirklich strengen Winter so gut ging, dann würde ich es auch diesen so beibehalten. 
Wichtig dabei ist nur, dass alle Leitungen und der Filter gut eingepackt ist. 

Bei mir läuft alles weiter, wie im Sommer. Nur der Skimmer wird abgenommen. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Nov. 2006)

Endlich eine Antwort! 
Danke Rainer, hat mir weitergeholfen.  
Der außen liegende Unterdruckfilter ist gut isoliert. Die Leitung zwar nicht, aber durch die ständige Wasserbewegung ist sie noch nie eingefroren.

Viele Grüße
Gustav


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Nov. 2006)

Gustav schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich eine Antwort!
> Danke Rainer, hat mir weitergeholfen.
> Der außen liegende Unterdruckfilter ist gut isoliert. Die Leitung zwar nicht, aber durch die ständige Wasserbewegung ist sie noch nie eingefroren.
> 
> ...



Hi Gustav,

ich würde die Leitung trotzdem isolieren, dadurch kannst du sehr viel Energie (Wärme) einsparen. Und deine Koi werden es dir mit sicherheit danken   .


----------

